# Harman Kardon AVR 355, no enciende



## elnomo (Oct 19, 2015)

Hola al foro, tengo un problema con este receptor , estaba funcionando sin problema, pero hace un par de dias les puse a los niños la ps3 en el salon y para no poner otro cable de corriente use el del AVR 355 ya que es el mismo, la play estubo un par de dias puesta y cuando la quite y puse otra vez el cable de corriente al AVR355, pues resulta que este no va, no sale ni la luz de standby,he mirado el fusible y esta bien .
¿ alguna idea ?

un saludo y gracias


----------



## naxito (Oct 19, 2015)

Intentaste porbar con otro cable de alimentacion, que a vecea los contactos del cable hembra son de pesima calidad y solo hacen un falso contacto, yo creo que tu problema radica solo del cable de alimentacion. Solo eso saludos


----------



## elnomo (Oct 20, 2015)

No es el caso, ya probe anteriormente con otros dos cables y no es de ahi el problema,¿puede que al estar dos dias sin tension algun componente se haya descargado y por eso no encienda?, no tengo idea de electronica ,pero me resulta estraño que des`pues de estar desconectado haya dejado de funcionar,, gracias por tu respuesta

saludos


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 21, 2015)

elnomo dijo:


> No es el caso, ya probe anteriormente con otros dos cables y no es de ahi el problema,¿puede que al estar dos dias sin tension algun componente se haya descargado y por eso no encienda?, no tengo idea de electronica ,pero me resulta estraño que des`pues de estar desconectado haya dejado de funcionar,, gracias por tu respuesta
> 
> saludos



eso que comentas es totalmente imposible,por estar desconectado no tiene porque pasarle nada,el fallo lo puedes tener en el conector del aparato(donde tu conectas el cable)se puede haber partido alguna soldadura o pista,al quitarlo ó ponerlo,desmonta esa parte y asegúrate de que esta bien.
También lleva un interruptor al lado del conector,asegurate que esta en posición "ON",de cualquier manera léete las instrucciones que te dejo aqui


----------



## naxito (Nov 4, 2015)

elnomo dijo:


> Hola al foro, tengo un problema con este receptor , estaba funcionando sin problema, pero hace un par de dias les puse a los niños la ps3 en el salon y para no poner otro cable de corriente use el del AVR 355 ya que es el mismo, la play estubo un par de dias puesta y cuando la quite y puse otra vez el cable de corriente al AVR355, pues resulta que este no va, no sale ni la luz de standby,he mirado el fusible y esta bien .
> ¿ alguna idea ?
> 
> un saludo y gracias


En que quedo tu equipo


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 5, 2015)

naxito dijo:


> En que quedo tu equipo




me parece que no sabia que tenia un interruptor.


----------



## naxito (Nov 5, 2015)

Pero aun no hace nada o ya enciende o algo ?


----------

